# Dexaprine today ... not good



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

I've lost quite a bit of weight over the last 3yrs and have been doing quite well. But I kinda lost my focus about 4 months ago (serious man trouble) and have struggled to get a handle on everything again. My eating/cravings have been erratic (comfort eating), and haven't been managing to exercise with the same determination. It's gone to pot.

My current goal is losing a stone, along with strengthening up and generally being fitter, along with sorting out my 'head' and feeling in control again. With this in mind, I thought I'd give Dexaprine a try. Yesterday, I took half a tablet in the morning and noticed ... nothing, so I thought what the hell? a whole one today. I popped it just after waking and intended to crack on with cardio 30 mins or so later. However, before I got to the xtrainer, I was retching. I ate a flapjack and it settled my stomach and got on with it. No burst of energy etc and I only managed 40mins before calling time. Top heart rate mid-cardio was 140 (standard).

I've felt nauseous several times today, actually thinking I was going to vomit, maybe, 4 times. Re: other side effects, no increase in temperature (been shivering at times), quite lethargic perhaps because of feeling sick, have been jittery for hours. My resting heart rate was up to 79 - it's usually 50-55. My appetite was definitely suppressed though. I did still eat small meals but not looked to snack. My mood has certainly not been enhanced lol.

What a disappointment:sad: I really thought it was going to help me sort myself out.

My plan now is to take half a tablet in the morning and see how it goes. I have to work tomorrow so can't be vomiting and won't be exercising until the evening. I'm thinking maybe not take it first thing, maybe around 3pm as something might kick in while I'm working out. I have two days off in the week and I try to exercise more then so I might give whole ones a try again then. Do you think the side effects would diminish with persistence?

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Every tried ecas? Give me a hell of buzz if that's what ur after !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Stick to the half a tab, maybe half that aswell?

Look up Diggy's review, sounds like strong stuff tbh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Every tried ecas? Give me a hell of buzz if that's what ur after !


I've never tried anything before tbh, other than standard vitamins and minerals. Will check them out though, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Stick to the half a tab, maybe half that aswell?
> 
> Look up Diggy's review, sounds like strong stuff tbh.


Yeah, I read Diggy's review. That was what made me give these a try. I will try a smaller dose tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got used to them after abit but my pal took one one day and was buzzing for about 24hs lol I never got that much tho and I was on 4 a day


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> I got used to them after abit but my pal took one one day and was buzzing for about 24hs lol I never got that much tho and I was on 4 a day


Weird how they affect people differently. On 4 a day, did you lose fat?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah I did mate read up on there loads of stuff on here about them ,I might try some clen soon or warrior blaze trying to lose some fat for summer  its not easy tho I like my food lol I found I crashed bait after ecas tho


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Blaze is next on my list. There's so much info on here and so many different opinions and experiences. With you on the losing fat before summer though


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Few of my friends have tried blaze and loved it said it just killed there hunger , worth a try I think


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I start my blaze today and a looking forward to it. Have had 6 weeks off all stims, so should hit me hard.

Dexaprine does seem to be hit and miss, which is odd. The primary fat burner in Dex is the same as the one ins Ultimate Weightloss Stack and Warrior Blaze, 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine (it is is labelled on the Dex as 1,3 DiMethylPhenylAmine - which doesn't exist - spoke to iForce about this about 4 weeks ago). if Dex has no impact it may be that you are not wired up for 1,3 DMAA, it seems to be a recurring theme. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Therefore I would suggest looking at something different, a couple spring to mind.

1/. Yohimbine - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

2/. Rauwolscine - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

3/. Synephrine - no review on this yet, however a couple that have used it are Grenade and Xenedrine EFX. However make sure that there is Naringin in the mix, or take them with a big glass of Grapefruit juice (source of Naringin), as it seems to make sure the Synephrine works well.

One thing worth bearing in mind is that anyone using Jack3D or HEmoRage or similar pre-workout supp, will experience less from products such as Blaze, Dex, ECA etc as they all work on the alpha receptors in your cels, and long term use will downregulate them, so you will get less for the same dosage. Upping the dose is not the answer. Come off all stims for 4 weeks and then start again, should notice a big difference.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you take it with or without food?

#1 - a compressed tablet on an empty stomach can give anyone an unpleasant feeling.

#2 - Dexaprine is STRONG. Taking it with a meal or directly after will slow it's digestion(making it easier to handle).

#2 - stimulant overload usually results in the sides you experienced above.

Try 1/2 cap again with a big meal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I start my blaze today and a looking forward to it. Have had 6 weeks off all stims, so should hit me hard.
> 
> Dexaprine does seem to be hit and miss, which is odd. The primary fat burner in Dex is the same as the one ins Ultimate Weightloss Stack and Warrior Blaze, 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine (it is is labelled on the Dex as 1,3 DiMethylPhenylAmine - which doesn't exist - spoke to iForce about this about 4 weeks ago). if Dex has no impact it may be that you are not wired up for 1,3 DMAA, it seems to be a recurring theme. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, Diggy. Will be watching your thread with interest. And doing some more reading!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

VaughnTrue said:


> Did you take it with or without food?
> 
> #1 - a compressed tablet on an empty stomach can give anyone an unpleasant feeling.
> 
> ...


I took it on an empty stomach. From what you're saying, it's worth persevering with. I still didn't feel great today (and had to work) so I didn't take it. Will give 1/2 cap a try tomorrow morning after breakfast.

Thanks for the advice - much appreciated.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Was talking to a guy in the gym tonite was telling me any time he takes jack3d ,blaze or any thing with 1.3 dimethylamylamine in it he's sick as a dog , have u ever tryed jack3d pal ?


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Crystalpippa said:


> I took it on an empty stomach. From what you're saying, it's worth persevering with. I still didn't feel great today (and had to work) so I didn't take it. Will give 1/2 cap a try tomorrow morning after breakfast.
> 
> Thanks for the advice - much appreciated.


Ok cool, at least we have something to work with here.

As you said, try taking it tomorrow with a full meal. I am 99.9% sure you will have a very different experience.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Why not start off on the things that contain Green Tea like Blaze etc give them a try first ??? Admire your gung ho way but sometimes it can do more harm than good.... Good luck with the goals BTW


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Why not start off on the things that contain Green Tea like Blaze etc give them a try first ??? Admire your gung ho way but sometimes it can do more harm than good.... Good luck with the goals BTW


Our green tea extract is very different than what is found in Blaze. While Blaze uses GT for its EGCG, iForce's Green Tea is highly standardized(99%) for Theophylline. A potent bronchodilator.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

As mot people know I have already reviewed Dexaprine, and yesterday started my Blaze cycle, which again will be reviewing when completed (early March), and also will be posting an unbiased, unsponsored comparative review between Dex and Blaze, having purchased both myself.

:thumb:


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is dexaprine better than Oxyelite?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

VaughnTrue said:


> Ok cool, at least we have something to work with here.
> 
> As you said, try taking it tomorrow with a full meal. I am 99.9% sure you will have a very different experience.


Took 1/2 today after breakfast and haven't felt sick! Did my hours cardio ok and have eaten regularly because it's time, not because I've felt hungry. Haven't felt particularly energised and my heart rate and temp aren't affected today but in all honesty, if all it does is suppress my appetite, that's good enough for me. At least I can control my calories again and hopefully start to see results.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Why not start off on the things that contain Green Tea like Blaze etc give them a try first ??? Admire your gung ho way but sometimes it can do more harm than good.... Good luck with the goals BTW


I usually take Green Tea Extract and drink Green Tea too but while I'm taking Dexaprine I won't take anything other than vits and minerals. Thanks for the luck ... I'll take all I can get!


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Crystalpippa said:


> Took 1/2 today after breakfast and haven't felt sick! Did my hours cardio ok and have eaten regularly because it's time, not because I've felt hungry. Haven't felt particularly energised and my heart rate and temp aren't affected today but in all honesty, if all it does is suppress my appetite, that's good enough for me. At least I can control my calories again and hopefully start to see results.


woohoo! I knew it. Glad to see that helped.

OK...now tomorrow do the same thing, but consume 1 full caplet.

Eventually, your body will be able to handle 1 full caplet on an empty stomach for the "strongest" affects.

This is why there are 60 full pills in a bottle...enough to last long enough to make sure everything is PERFECT!


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

any updates? hope all is going well.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

JammyGit said:


> Is dexaprine better than Oxyelite?


Not better just different.

Most of the stims you hear being mentioned are all very good, the difference is down to how well they work for each individual.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> Is dexaprine better than Oxyelite?


Dex has a bigger hit IMO, but OxyElite has different things in it, one of which is Rauwolscine (alpha-Yohimbine), which I found great at targeting gut fat, and before anyone says that you lose fat uniformly, this is not always the case, and is bio-chemically dependant. There is more in my Rauwolscine article i this section of UK-M.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Diggy iirc rauwolscine targets the alpha 2 receptors, if this is the case then wouldn't this be good for cycling with a good beta receptor fat burner?

Im sure i read up earlier about a fat burner that uses this along with other ingredients so it doesn't affect the beta receptors.

Edit - Here we go, alphaburn.

http://www.predatornutrition.com/Fat-Burners/AlphaBurn-100-Caps

Or alpha t2

http://www.predatornutrition.com/Fat-Burners/Non-Stimulant-Fat-Burners/ALPHA-T2-90-Caps


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Tried dexaprine last week, started of with half a tablet for 1st 2 days then 1tab a day for another 4 days. Great feeling, very close to that feeling you get of extasy.

I was taking it to cope with the amount of work I had rather than fat loss. Worked very well for me, my work productivity was at its highest in years and I still had energy to train, which doesn't happen often when I sleep 3-4 hours per night for 10 days or so ;]

The bad point I've noticed is that for the 1st 2 days I've forgot about food for half a day, thank god for protein shakes ;]

Learned to control it though, on the next 3 days I was hitting 4k kcal  On the last day I was very busy with work and only ate about 1400kcal that day. I didnt expet it but I've lost some weight over that week. Its been over a week since I stop taking it, and the abs are still here


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Diggy iirc rauwolscine targets the alpha 2 receptors, if this is the case then wouldn't this be good for cycling with a good beta receptor fat burner?
> 
> Im sure i read up earlier about a fat burner that uses this along with other ingredients so it doesn't affect the beta receptors.
> 
> ...


Possibly would be, but where Rauwolscine really wins is that it doesn't have the anxiety sides that you get with other Alpha stims. Whilst some of the supps that use Rauwolscine also pack in Yohimbine and 1,3 DMAA (which will both give you anxiety sides if you are prone) the ones you have above only use Rauwolscine as the alpha stim. I ahve used Alpha-T2 and was impressed by it.

Also Rauwolscine has a lower IC50 value - so it hits more receptors per dosage amount than Yohimbine or 1,3 DMAA. More bang for your buck.

:thumb:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Oooooh i think i know what my next supp will be.

Cheers diggy.

Wish i voted for you now.......


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im using dexaprine at the moment, I take half a tablet as soon as i wake (8am), then 30 mins later i eat breakfast

I set my alarm for around 1pm and take the other half, I force myself to eat something around 2pm, no hunger present

Head feels a bit light around 2pm, assuming its lack of food to burn combined with 2 half tablets inside me. Feel much better after I eat.

However....... today I woke off nights, have a bit of man flu, and took half tablet at 12 noon, breakfast at 12:30 and then another half at 14:30,

Went for a run at 15:30 - heart rate was at 192BPM, felt sick, dizzy, light headed


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

definitely not adviseable to exercise/use dexaprine while you have the flu. Get healthy then hit it hard!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Suppose a valid point, while having a natural temparature through illness, thermo tablets arent good, was fine training last week with them.

Any idea on the extra calories burnt per day from the thermo side of these? Cant find any figures or estimated %, all i see is advertising speach


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

madocks said:


> Suppose a valid point, while having a natural temparature through illness, thermo tablets arent good, was fine training last week with them.
> 
> Any idea on the extra calories burnt per day from the thermo side of these? Cant find any figures or estimated %, all i see is advertising speach


In all reality, its 100% impossible for me to give anyone an accurate number as to how many extra calories they will burn when using dexaprine, or any fat burner.

Each of our metabolisms are different, so the results will differ greatly. You also have to take age, weight, activity levels, and a ton of other factors into the equation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

VaughnTrue said:


> any updates? hope all is going well.


Well after the last full cap, I'm too chicken to try a whole one straight off so took 1/2 cap today at 3pm. Reason for this is I was working this morning and so the effects would be wasted having it early on. All good today, no sickness or jitters. Will do the same tomorrow because I have gym and badminton in the afternoon and evening (and two kids to run around after!) I plan to risk a full cap on Friday as it's my day off so most of it will be spent on expending energy.

I'm less tired today and that's a good thing that I'm thinking is the Dexaprine. Much more positive in myself and had a normal appetite for me (rather than the gluttonous, self-pitying, self-indulgent comfort eating of the last few months, which have resulted in a 7lb gain since September). I must remember to drink more water though. Not looking forward to Friday but I think it's got to be done. Will keep you updated.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome news!

Really happy you're enjoying it more now. And hey...at 1/2 pill/day, that means you have a 4 month supply there!!!


----------

